# Windows Paint



## lectricboy (Mar 11, 2009)

John Valdes said:


> I have marveled at some of your drawings. How do you do such a good job with Windows Paint? Or is it Microsoft Paint?
> 
> I am lucky to get a straight line, when you guys are drawing contacts and coils. Is paint something you just need to practice with or do I need some training? I cannot afford Cad, and have Paint here on my PC. Any feedback is greatly appreciated.......John


 
Try Visio, it isn't terribly expensive, and very user friendly. It is full of premade templates, like electrical engineering, with all of the control symbols.


----------



## wingz (Mar 21, 2009)

For what I do I use this
http://www.ni.com/multisim/
free demo.


----------



## idontknow (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I just made this pic in adobe fireworks, for a question I had about pool equipment in another thread.

It took about 5 mins.










~Matt


----------



## Speedskater (Oct 2, 2009)

Adobe Fireworks is a rather pricey program.


----------



## lectricboy (Mar 11, 2009)

Sorry, i tried to post an image, and did it wrong.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

idontknow said:


> View attachment 1978


Yes, I use the straight line function, the pencil, the eraser, text and shapes. But I still must have the nimble hands of a surgeon to do anything with it. There must be some things I just do not know about yet. I hate to spend any money to make drawings for the forum. That would be kinda stupid huh?


----------



## arj3090 (Mar 26, 2009)

If you're wanting to do some CAD for personal use, there is a really good free AutoCAD like program:

http://www.progesoft.com/en/smart-2009


If I need to do some really good illustrations, I use Adobe Illustrator. I would attach a sample file, but can't get one down to the maximum size.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

arj3090 said:


> If you're wanting to do some CAD for personal use, there is a really good free AutoCAD like program:
> 
> http://www.progesoft.com/en/smart-2009
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum and thanks for the link. Is this program good and safe to download? Do you use it? Will I get instructions on how to use the program with the download? I just want to make sure. Please let me know....John


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

the best free graphic program ever

http://www.gimp.org/


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

lectricboy said:


> Try Visio, it isn't terribly expensive, and very user friendly. It is full of premade templates, like electrical engineering, with all of the control symbols.


The lowest price I see is $259, bundled with Office. Unless you plan on buying MS Office anyway, to me that IS expensive for what most of us would use it for. 

I'll need a new version of Office someday so I may consider this. Still working with 2003. I'll keep it until it becomes unusable.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> I'll need a new version of Office someday so I may consider this. Still working with 2003. I'll keep it until it becomes unusable.


I keep wondering if MS will ever make a OS that lasts more than a year till a new one comes out.

Now it's Windows 7.. just a few months ago it was Windows Vista


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

mikeh32 said:


> the best free graphic program ever


I downloaded it yesterday and all went well. Now I just need a class at the community college to learn how to use it. This is not a program you can just learn without some help. I cannot believe it is free. Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> I downloaded it yesterday and all went well. Now I just need a class at the community college to learn how to use it. This is not a program you can just learn without some help. I cannot believe it is free. Thanks. :thumbsup:


I agree. I have heard of Gimp but never used it. I also downloaded it and have been playing with it as well.

I was going to buy Photoshop Elements, but I think this may be an acceptable substitute.


----------



## Jim Port (Oct 1, 2007)

Not a drawing program but Google Picasa 3 is a free download for working with photos.Lots of nice features and the price is right. Makes me wonder why I bought Adobe Photo.


----------



## 3 legged dog (Dec 13, 2009)

My kids love this one for 3D. And it's free.

http://sketchup.google.com/


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

If you want to use a graphics editing type application you could always get Adobe Photoshop Elements 8. Its $77.49 on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0R7RYB1WQENM3SF4KZ3F


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> I agree. I have heard of Gimp but never used it. I also downloaded it and have been playing with it as well.
> 
> I was going to buy Photoshop Elements, but I think this may be an acceptable substitute.


Yep, This is some serious s**t. All I want to do is draw ladder logic. Like when a drawing would work so much better than trying to explain something here on the forum. I have no need for 3d or anything fancy. I want to be able to draw a simple start/stop/jog circuit. Maybe some PLC/VFD layout.
I have had little success understanding it period. Any help appreciated Speedy. :blink:


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

John Valdes said:


> Yep, This is some serious s**t. All I want to do is draw ladder logic. Like when a drawing would work so much better than trying to explain something here on the forum. I have no need for 3d or anything fancy. I want to be able to draw a simple start/stop/jog circuit. Maybe some PLC/VFD layout.
> I have had little success understanding it period. Any help appreciated Speedy. :blink:


Googling "Gimp tutorials" should get you something.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> Yep, This is some serious s**t. All I want to do is draw ladder logic. Like when a drawing would work so much better than trying to explain something here on the forum. I have no need for 3d or anything fancy. I want to be able to draw a simple start/stop/jog circuit. Maybe some PLC/VFD layout.
> I have had little success understanding it period. Any help appreciated Speedy. :blink:


May I suggest Open Office can be had at openoffice.org It has the same features as M$ office AND visio for FREE.

Check out the program "draw" that comes with openoffice.. it is easy and did I mention, free.

~Matt


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

If all you want is lines, circles and rectangles, MS Paint.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> May I suggest Open Office can be had at openoffice.org It has the same features as M$ office AND visio for FREE.
> 
> Check out the program "draw" that comes with openoffice.. it is easy and did I mention, free.
> 
> ~Matt


I will check it out. Thanks.



480sparky said:


> If all you want is lines, circles and rectangles, MS Paint.


I have been trying to use MS Paint forever. I can draw 100 drawings by hand before I could get two lines of logic completed in Paint. I have it and try to use it to no avail. Again I am not familiar with the program. Maybe one of my grandkids could show me.....lol


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

not only is gimp free, but so are the tutorials. 

im an art history and computer graphics major, who ended up going into engineering, who now wants to be an electrician. lol. oh, and an ase mechanic. im full of useless knowledge.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Google Sketch Up, more for the paint aspect than for the drawing on, but makes clean lines...

Well, looking at what they now have seems Google's been busy...

If someone else mentioned, it, I'll second it.


----------

